# MY NEW SETUP..



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT DO YA THINK?? ALL I HAVE LEFT TO GET IS MY SUBS,250 AMP ALTERNATOR...AND GET BOX BUILT....






























i also have a D34/78 optima under hood


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what subs you runnin?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 7 2009, 11:37 AM~15898583
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> what subs you runnin?
> *



don't know yet....thinking about 2 15 re audio xxx


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

hopefully you get the old style because the new style is garbage. If your stuck with new style I would get the Fi BTL instead


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 7 2009, 02:20 PM~15900327
> *hopefully you get the old style because the new style is garbage. If your stuck with new style I would get the Fi BTL instead
> *


I HAVE BEEN HEARING THIS...WHY ARE THEY SO BAD?what did they change on them?? also i was thanking that ....if i did not go with xxx...i was going with 2 15 btl's


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

XXX to BTL is apples and oranges


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: WhitePapi2006, *78monte85riviera*, Airborne

I SEE YOU ......


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 7 2009, 02:46 PM~15900604
> *XXX to BTL is apples and oranges
> *


explain please.....


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

sell yellow top get powermaster d3100 and 15xl dc audio...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 7 2009, 03:06 PM~15900780
> *sell yellow top get powermaster d3100 and 15xl dc audio...
> *


sorry but i am sticking with the yellow tops....they have always done me right....people have there own opinions about batterys....right now i am concerened on what subs i should get...now i am kinda leaning towards the btl's.....also when ordering from them...there is options about cooling and all that other stuff...what do i need ???


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 7 2009, 03:06 PM~15900783
> *sorry but i am sticking with the yellow tops....they have always done me right....people have there own opinions about batterys....right now i am concerened on what subs i should get...now i am kinda leaning towards the btl's.....also when ordering from them...there is options about cooling and all that other stuff...what do i need ???
> *


well that amps gonna kill the yellow tops but u may need the bl fully loaded if u have to stick w fi..or ascendant would still b better i know they are the same company but i have notived a difference..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 7 2009, 05:11 PM~15900851
> *well that amps gonna kill the yellow tops but u may need the bl fully loaded if u have to stick w fi..or ascendant would still b better i know they are the same company but i have notived a difference..
> *


Not true at all, those are group 31 and the sub don't mean shit when picking a battery. and XXX is an SQ sub, BTL SPL. Apples and oranges.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 7 2009, 03:18 PM~15900938
> *Not true at all, those are group 31 and the sub don't mean shit when picking a battery. and XXX is an SQ sub, BTL SPL. Apples and oranges.
> *


so i am looking for SPL...correct?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 7 2009, 05:25 PM~15901023
> *so i am looking for SPL...correct?
> *


I have seen BTL's on musical systems but the mids and highs were out of this world. BTL's are the shit as far as SPL is concerned and older XXX are great for SPL. FI makes a decent SQ sub too if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

IDK where you came up with that at but the XXX is not a SQ sub at all. While it has better SQ than the BTL I wouldnt go as far as you did.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 7 2009, 04:42 PM~15900569
> *I HAVE BEEN HEARING THIS...WHY ARE THEY SO BAD?what did they change on them?? also i was thanking that ....if i did not go with xxx...i was going with 2 15 btl's
> *



Well when RE started out it was a lil one man company ran by I wana say a guy name Scott(i'm not good with names) Anyways he got a lucrative offer from US AMPS and sold the company to them. They then moved all the operations from a build house he had building the shit to their own choice to save money and shit went down hill from there. So if your RE box says us amps on it they arent the same


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

what is the difference between SQ and SPL...i am confused


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i have not gotten subs yet...i am not able to order them untill the middle or end or Feb. when i get my income tax....i am mostly asking for comments on what i should go with....


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

SQ - is sound quality 
SPL - is just stupid loud bass (tech- sound pressure level)


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 7 2009, 05:38 PM~15901171
> *IDK where you came up with that at but the XXX is not a SQ sub at all. While it has better SQ than the BTL I wouldnt go as far as you did.
> *


I've seen XXX's in some pretty killer SQ vehicles. Not so much with BTL's though. And for the average Joe a BTL can sound good enough. Thing is they are a bit pricey.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 7 2009, 05:45 PM~15901248
> *SQ - is sound quality
> SPL - is just stupid loud bass (tech- sound pressure level)
> *


I play music in my chit and those subs Greg at RE put together sound fucking good. BTL's are bad ass but I want to try my self a pair og BL's or Q's to compare to what I have now.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

Yea a fully loaded btl still commands a pretty penny. IMHO (even tho some pecker head will call me a fan boy) Them sundown nightshades are bad ass or wait for this bad bot to drop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTTNY6Ryvs8


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 7 2009, 06:08 PM~15901509
> *Yea a fully loaded btl still commands a pretty penny. IMHO (even tho some pecker head will call me a fan boy) Them sundown nightshades are bad ass or wait for this bad bot to drop
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTTNY6Ryvs8
> *


V2 coming soon

Jacob is doin thangs.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest+Dec 7 2009, 05:08 PM~15901509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10937


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i am gunna have to fisgure something out for the amp... it is not mount it was just sat there...


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006+Dec 7 2009, 04:42 PM~15900569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah and ur point??? u might wanna read up on FI if u wanna run (2) 15inch BTL subs good luck with that u wont have enough airspace required to accomadate both subs!! :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Dec 12 2009, 06:50 PM~15961822
> *yeah and ur point??? u might wanna read up on FI if u wanna run (2) 15inch BTL subs good luck with that u wont have enough airspace required to accomadate both subs!! :0
> *



lets just say...i got this ROOKIE :0


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 12 2009, 11:23 PM~15962984
> *lets just say...i got this ROOKIE  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: well when u do get it i'll take out whats in my trunk now and throw in my old ass wave drives and we can go to AUTO OPTIONS and have my boy shane put it on the meter :0  good luck with ur set-up


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Dec 12 2009, 10:53 PM~15963912
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: well when u do get it i'll take out whats in my trunk now and throw in my old ass wave drives and we can go to AUTO OPTIONS and have my boy shane put it on the meter :0    good luck with ur set-up
> *



lol.....


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

14.9v When cold...14.0v when warm...12.8v when off...... with factory alternator....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 7 2009, 05:56 PM~15902018
> *
> 
> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10937
> *


More teaser pics, just FYI


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 15 2009, 03:34 PM~15989972
> *More teaser pics, just FYI
> *


Holly hell that woofer is as big as my labrador


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 15 2009, 06:27 PM~15991125
> *Holly hell that woofer is as big as my labrador
> *


Yeah, it's serious subwooferage!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 7 2009, 04:31 PM~15901098
> *I have seen BTL's on musical systems but the mids and highs were out of this world. BTL's are the shit as far as SPL is concerned and older XXX are great for SPL. FI makes a decent SQ sub too if that is what you are looking for.
> *


you are 3/4s retarded....

1 BTL's can be setup to do get ugly in an spl only system... its all a matter of which options you get but they are marketed as the ultimate sub for slamming daily not 1 not wonders

2 XXX's (old or new) are not and never were spl subs, they are "sql" subs and to be honest they sucked fat ass on the mic...they are low end monsters..xbl2 mean anything to you?

bad n00b



> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006+Dec 12 2009, 10:23 PM~15962984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you will burn shit up with that factory alt....


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 15 2009, 05:56 PM~15991371
> *you are 3/4s retarded....
> 
> 1 BTL's can be setup to do get ugly in an spl only system... its all a matter of which options you get but they are marketed as the ultimate sub for slamming daily not 1 not wonders
> ...


i know that i am just saying that is my volts right now...i should be ordering my 250 excessive amperage alt FEB. 3. and subs and box at the end of Feb.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> you are 3/4s retarded....
> 
> 1 BTL's can be setup to do get ugly in an spl only system... its all a matter of which options you get but they are marketed as the ultimate sub for slamming daily not 1 not wonders
> 
> ...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> > you are 3/4s retarded....
> >
> > 1 BTL's can be setup to do get ugly in an spl only system... its all a matter of which options you get but they are marketed as the ultimate sub for slamming daily not 1 not wonders
> >
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 16 2009, 06:44 PM~16002622
> *so.....what will be the best 2 15's for my setup......Daily Street loud not comps
> *


LOL...... WHY JUST THOSE SUBS FOR A DAILY :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> > you are 3/4s retarded....
> >
> > 1 BTL's can be setup to do get ugly in an spl only system... its all a matter of which options you get but they are marketed as the ultimate sub for slamming daily not 1 not wonders
> >
> ...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 16 2009, 09:31 PM~16003180
> *LOL...... WHY JUST THOSE SUBS FOR A DAILY :uh: .fOR DAILY YOU WANT a  really  good sq sub  not a spl sub
> *


eh....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 16 2009, 07:38 PM~16003239
> *eh....
> *


 LOL :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

well...i have decided....i am going with 2 15 Fi btl fully loaded in a bandpass box.......


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 17 2009, 07:38 PM~16013170
> *well...i have decided....i am going with 2 15 Fi btl  fully loaded in a bandpass box.......
> *


You do know a proper bandpass box for those will take up more room than a proper ported box, correct?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 17 2009, 08:39 PM~16013183
> *You do know a proper bandpass box for those will take up more room than a proper ported box, correct?
> *


no shit, better get a hearse! Or a Vista Cruiser.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Fully loaded BTL's are going to be crushers! What does your charging system and amp situation look like?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 17 2009, 06:39 PM~16013183
> *You do know a proper bandpass box for those will take up more room than a proper ported box, correct?
> *


well... we are gunna do the bandpass first and if it does not do the way we want we will do the regular ported box....


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> Fully loaded BTL's are going to be crushers! What does your charging system and amp situation look like?
> [/quote
> oh yeah! i cant wait.... 1 34/78 up front 2 D31T optimas in back .... 1 power 1 ground from front to back...1/0 stinger HPM wire.... ordering excessive amperage 250 amp alt Feb.3rd


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 17 2009, 07:38 PM~16013170
> *well...i have decided....i am going with 2 15 Fi btl  fully loaded in a bandpass box.......
> *


the fail will be strong....


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006+Dec 17 2009, 07:17 PM~16013569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 17 2009, 09:56 PM~16015433
> *the fail will be strong....
> *


thanks for the motivation....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 18 2009, 08:52 AM~16018280
> *thanks for the motivation....
> *


just being honest....

1 those subs want more power than what you have that amp does about 3600w rms..... Im telling you 2 DC Audio LVL 4 xl's would be great w/ that amp
besides like brahma said a PROPER bandpass for those will be huge/ hard to design and build and in all honesty I dont see any improvements over a nice ported box in this application....

but you are going to go against experience and knowledge just to do what you want and will complain when it falls on its face


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 18 2009, 10:10 AM~16018375
> *just being honest....
> 
> 1 those subs want more power than what you have that amp does about 3600w rms..... Im telling you 2 DC Audio LVL 4 xl's would be great w/ that amp
> ...


I agree 2 dc lvl 4's would be tits, I also disagree btls will get loud on 1500 watts each. Maybe not in a band pass but in 7.5^3 with about 130 inches of port tuned to 32 hz they will sound tits also


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 18 2009, 08:34 AM~16018537
> *I agree 2 dc lvl 4's would be tits, I also disagree btls will get loud on 1500 watts each. Maybe not in a band pass but in 7.5^3 with about 130 inches of port tuned to 32 hz they will sound tits also
> *


TITS


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

fuk it i will do just a regular ported box..... fuck a bandpass seems like way to much work....also i should be running close to 4k watts


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 18 2009, 09:34 AM~16018537
> *I agree 2 dc lvl 4's would be tits, I also disagree btls will get loud on 1500 watts each. Maybe not in a band pass but in 7.5^3 with about 130 inches of port tuned to 32 hz they will sound tits also
> *


1500w is a waste of time with fully loaded BTL's 2500-3000w ea is better


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 19 2009, 01:31 AM~16025903
> *1500w is a waste of time with fully loaded BTL's 2500-3000w ea is better
> *



I cant argue with that but they will sound good on 1500 ea they will sound better on 3k ea


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

One of those subs on that 20.1 ported in that trunk would be the best answer period, hate me if you want, but it's truf.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 19 2009, 11:26 AM~16028293
> *One of those subs on that 20.1 ported in that trunk would be the best answer period, hate me if you want, but it's truf.
> *


i disagree my bass hating friend


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 19 2009, 05:42 PM~16030863
> *i disagree my bass hating friend
> *


Stuffing 2 in there won't make it THAT much louder because of the box volume being displaced by the bigger box.

You know me though, I like doing more, with less, it's more impressive that way.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 19 2009, 06:10 PM~16031008
> *Stuffing 2 in there won't make it THAT much louder because of the box volume being displaced by the bigger box.
> 
> You know me though, I like doing more, with less, it's more impressive that way.
> *


true but he can fit a 7-8^ft net box in there and have plenty of space for the subs to breathe.... 


getchobitchass on aim


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 19 2009, 10:54 PM~16034295
> *true but he can fit a 7-8^ft net box in there and have plenty of space for the subs to breathe....
> getchobitchass on aim
> *


should i face the subs up or face towards bumper??

this is what i did tonight....ready for my alternator,subs and box...i am gunna do a 8cuft box ...some false decking tommorrow....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I hope you took the rear speakers out of the deck, cause you got all the access through the seat blocked with amps and batteries.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

subs and port facing the bumper.....


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 20 2009, 12:30 AM~16035239
> *I hope you took the rear speakers out of the deck, cause you got all the access through the seat blocked with amps and batteries.
> *


nope i got a port in rear deck and 4 8's....and we are gunna be redoing the door pods and the rear deck withn the next week or so...we are doing the false decking today.. well atleast some of it...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 20 2009, 03:01 PM~16038128
> *nope i got a port in rear deck and 4 8's....and we are gunna be redoing the door pods and the rear deck withn the next week or so...we are doing the false decking today.. well atleast some of it...
> *


if you dont cut that deck up all you will have is a loud trunk..... rattle for days and no sound/pressure in the cabin


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 20 2009, 03:21 PM~16038643
> *if you dont cut that deck up all you will have is a loud trunk..... rattle for days and no sound/pressure in the cabin
> *


yeah i am gunna do a way bigger port in the deck when i redo the deck with my new speakers i just ordered....4 8inch whip audios and 2 6inch o2's in front doors...i will redo the deck maybe tommorrow or next weekend...i will have a picture up of the false decking we put in today just one panel...and then when get the box built we will do some panels on the sides....


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 20 2009, 07:54 AM~16036328
> *subs and port facing the bumper.....
> *


what do you think i should tune the box too?? i want in the middle high and low bass...


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

I would put the amp in there better looks just thrown in there

Tune the box to about 34hz


----------



## lowriderbassking (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 20 2009, 09:45 PM~16042732
> *what do you think i should tune the box too?? i want in the middle high and low bass...
> *


Give me Speaker Specs and your model Number and i'll give you your ultimate specks for sealed and Ported but i need you to measure your trunk and give me the dementsions. Ps Make sure you find your rms specks not watts to match to your subs good thing is its a Class D there more efficient and give more then they take its better then a class A/b for Subs plus they Make Fareds (Capacitors) to help with power no need for two Batteries parallel unless your running more the 3000 rms but there is nothing wrong with having a lot of power...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbassking_@Dec 21 2009, 12:43 PM~16046548
> *Give me Speaker Specs and your model Number and i'll give you your ultimate specks for sealed and Ported but i need you to measure your trunk and give me the dementsions. Ps Make sure you find your rms specks not watts  to match to your subs good thing is its a Class D there more efficient and give more then they take its better then a class A/b for Subs plus they Make Fareds (Capacitors)  to help with power no need for two Batteries parallel  unless your running more the 3000 rms but there is nothing wrong with having a lot of power...
> *


wow :uh:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 21 2009, 01:59 PM~16046738
> *wow  :uh:
> *


look at the name, faker/fisherman.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbassking_@Dec 21 2009, 01:43 PM~16046548
> *Whatever you do dont listen to me
> *



I AGREE WITH THAT


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

haha


----------

